# ADMIN: Canadian Army Chat Room (New)



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: ADMIN: Canadian Army Chat Room New





Posted by Tom Hanway from Fall River NS Canada on April 23, 1999 at 19:24:53:


In Reply to: ADMIN: Canadian Army Chat Room New posted by Mike Bobbitt on April 18, 1999 at 20:12:30:



Has anyone actually useed this?  I‘ve logged on a number of times but no one is ever on board.


----------



## army (2 Dec 2002)

ADMIN: Canadian Army Chat Room New





Posted by Mike Bobbitt Owner from Ottawa ON Canada on April 18, 1999 at 20:12:30:



Folks,

One last "admin" type announcement: I have added a chat room to the site, which allows for real-time discussions. You can give it a try at:

http://cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com/bobbitt/army/svcs/chat.html

Because it was added from a commercial site, I didn‘t have any say in the layout or functionality, so it‘s far from perfect but hopefully it will be useful.

If you have any problems or questions, let me know and I‘ll see what I can do.

Cheers



Canadian Army Chat Room


----------

